# Pressão Atmosférica Aveiro / Espinho / Feira



## zehelmer (3 Set 2010 às 11:52)

Olá a Todos

Gostaria de saber que disponilidade existe para valores actuais de Pressão Atmosférica no distrito de Aveiro (entre Ovar e SM Feira).

A minha estação registou 1022hPa há momentos (11h08) - 03/09/2010

Obrigado pela atenção e ajuda.

Bom fim de semana

ZéHelmer


----------



## Weatherman (3 Set 2010 às 12:17)

Experimenta este site
http://aviationweather.gov/adds/metars/
indicativo de Ovar LPOV
Pressão em Ovar/Maceda as 12:00 1017hPa


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 17:16)

Weatherman disse:


> Experimenta este site
> http://aviationweather.gov/adds/metars/
> indicativo de Ovar LPOV
> Pressão em Ovar/Maceda as 12:00 1017hPa


Ele deve querer o QFE


----------

